# WTB Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

Looking to buy some Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake. Please let me know what you have. 

TIA


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Do you mean this stuff?


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

GunnyJ said:


> Do you mean this stuff?


Yes sir, but they won't ship to Massachusetts....


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Mjskia said:


> Yes sir, but they won't ship to Massachusetts....


what??? Any particular reason why not?


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> what??? Any particular reason why not?


Because it's flavored. Can't sell or buy flavored tobacco in Massachusetts any more. Leaves out so many blends I enjoy, it's really sad. This world has taken a very bad turn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Mjskia said:


> Because it's flavored. Can't sell or buy flavored tobacco in Massachusetts any more. Leaves out so many blends I enjoy, it's really sad. This world has taken a very bad turn.


Well dang, if they want to get technical about it then that leaves out about 90% of all pipe tobacco! How much did you want?


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Well dang, if they want to get technical about it then that leaves out about 90% of all pipe tobacco! How much did you want?


I'd like to find 8oz or more, but I can't be to picky. Massachusetts has some ridiculous tobacco rules.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

"Flavored" tobacco bad, marijuana good...

AND Anniversary Kake is topped with a liquor flavor, liquor is OK too. WTF is happening here.

Maybe a network needs to be formed to "give" this stuff to people living in MA, ME, and WA. Is there anything against receiving this without "buying" it?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

How long does it take to drive across state lines?
You might have to do what they do in Canadia and get an address across the border.


----------



## williamsjaden730 (May 5, 2021)

Mjskia said:


> Looking to buy some Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake. Please let me know what you have.
> 
> TIA


Are you still interested I can hook you up pm me your mail address.


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

williamsjaden730 said:


> Are you still interested I can hook you up pm me your mail address.


Sent you a PM! Thank you.


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

I guess @williamsjaden730 has left us, lol.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Still looking for this?


----------

